# meth/water installation help



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

Anyone have any pictures of the nozzel placement post MAF sensor on a non innercooled turbo'ed vr6? I just picked up a stage 1 Devil's Own Kit and am looking for some people with personal experience on the installation.
also to anyone running just the sprayer non innercooled...does it greatly help with the insane heatsoak the turbo gets after a hard romp?
Thanks in advance


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: meth/water installation help (mrbikle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrbikle* »_Anyone have any pictures of the nozzel placement post MAF sensor on a non innercooled turbo'ed vr6? I just picked up a stage 1 Devil's Own Kit and am looking for some people with personal experience on the installation.
also to anyone running just the sprayer non innercooled...does it greatly help with the insane heatsoak the turbo gets after a hard romp?
Thanks in advance

i do. and yes, it helps like a mo fo. i am running 15 psi, non intercooled, on stock compression, with 30 # injectors, and the VAG logs show that i am in the "fine" zone for IAT's and timing retard. 
here is a bad pic of my mounting location.


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

any pics of the rest of the mounting by chance?


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (mrbikle)*

Whats up matt! I need to hook me some meth up!


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

bump for some more detailed pics!


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (mrbikle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrbikle* »_any pics of the rest of the mounting by chance?

yo homie, whatcha lookin for as far as pics go? i can't really get them, as all my stuff is hidden, but it really is a peice of cake to install. 
let me know if there is anything i can do to help. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zemun2 (Sep 2, 2004)

How did you tap into the silicone hose? Are you using nut on the inside of the hose?


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (zemun2)*

i tapped into the hose using the drill bit that was supplied with the kit. it is basically a 3/8" bit, but it is a little different cut (hard to explain) 
as for the nut, NO. snowperformance does not reccomend using one, as it may come loose and be sucked into your engine. that would be a really bad thing, especially with lots of boost.








i am using "Amazing GOOP" as a sealer on the fitting that is in the silicone hose, as it keeps things air-tight, and does not get eaten by the methanol. (turns out, meth eats alot of stuff, so use ONLY the GOOP!!!! ) 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

can you just tap your throttle body for the fitting before the butterfly plate?


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (FMF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FMF* »_can you just tap your throttle body for the fitting before the butterfly plate?

why would you want to drill into metal as opposed to silicone? i mean, what if you decided to reverse the install? you would have to get a new TB or weld the hole shut. 
i would go into the silicone. 
also, the silicme boot covers the spot on the TB where you would drill anyway, so you would have to dsrill trough the silicone to drill in the TB. 
in this pic, it is tough to see, but you can see the silicone where it meets the throttle body. where would you drill on the TB? 










_Modified by mikemcnair at 11:30 AM 1-17-2007_


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

I'd be running upwards of 17-22psi so I don't want something like that to blow out. I'm sure it's strong, though. I was talking in general about the tapping not just in the kinetic kit since I don't have one. I don't plan on reversing the install at all. But I had a better idea, what about on the intercooler piping just before the throttle body like TekstepVR6 did? That would save one from drilling the TB at all. I was asking because I'll be adding water/meth to the VRT mix shortly. Just collecting some info.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (FMF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FMF* »_what about on the intercooler piping just before the throttle body like TekstepVR6 did? .

gotcha, i was thinking in terms of the kinetic kit. oops. sure, you can put it in the IC piping. the key is to have it a sclose to the TB as possible. from that, you can certainly get creative in your respective setup. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zemun2 (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_i tapped into the hose using the drill bit that was supplied with the kit. it is basically a 3/8" bit, but it is a little different cut (hard to explain) 
as for the nut, NO. snowperformance does not reccomend using one, as it may come loose and be sucked into your engine. that would be a really bad thing, especially with lots of boost.








i am using "Amazing GOOP" as a sealer on the fitting that is in the silicone hose, as it keeps things air-tight, and does not get eaten by the methanol. (turns out, meth eats alot of stuff, so use ONLY the GOOP!!!! ) 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Where can you get this "Amazing GOOP' from, which one did you get (theres about 10 different ones), and how much?
Are you having any leaks at all?


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (zemun2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zemun2* »_
Where can you get this "Amazing GOOP' from, which one did you get (theres about 10 different ones), and how much?
Are you having any leaks at all?

it is fairly inexpensive (like 5 bux or so) and can be had at any local hardware store. i got mine at home depot. 
also, per the reccomendation of snowperformance (the makers of my kit) i got "Amazing *houshold* Goop". 
funny thing is, when i called them to ask them what to use, the guy ran out into the garage and actually got the tube, and read the label to me to make sure i had the right stuff. talk about customer service!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
also, since using said "goop" i have had ZERO leaks, which is impressive considering i made my own meth reservoir using my windsheild washer fluid tank. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zemun2 (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_
it is fairly inexpensive (like 5 bux or so) and can be had at any local hardware store. i got mine at home depot. 
also, per the reccomendation of snowperformance (the makers of my kit) i got "Amazing *houshold* Goop". 
funny thing is, when i called them to ask them what to use, the guy ran out into the garage and actually got the tube, and read the label to me to make sure i had the right stuff. talk about customer service!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
also, since using said "goop" i have had ZERO leaks, which is impressive considering i made my own meth reservoir using my windsheild washer fluid tank. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Awesome man, because i'm currently taped into mild steel pipe that has been repainted with some high temp paint but rust is starting to pop up all over it. I'll be ordering silicone hose and some GOOP... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by zemun2 at 5:38 PM 1-17-2007_


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (zemun2)*

ha, lol, that's ok, i filled my tank the first time, with a GALLON of meth, and about 5 minutes later the ENTIRE gallon was in a puddle under the car. it turns out that meth eats silicone sealer








that was 2 days before H2O, so i had no time to fix it. i drove the whole way there and back at 9 psi, which was ok, but i could have done the trip at 15 psi!!! which would have been a wee bit more fun.


----------



## zemun2 (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_ha, lol, that's ok, i filled my tank the first time, with a GALLON of meth, and about 5 minutes later the ENTIRE gallon was in a puddle under the car. it turns out that meth eats silicone sealer








that was 2 days before H2O, so i had no time to fix it. i drove the whole way there and back at 9 psi, which was ok, but i could have done the trip at 15 psi!!! which would have been a wee bit more fun.









Got the GOOP, it's the purple tube.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
How long have you had this set up with GOOP?


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (zemun2)*

Hey guys, thought I'd share this without starting a new thread but I may just because it's awesome.
Most of the water injection kits available charge about 3x as much should be charged for their water/meth tank that is either included in the system at a premium or can be purchased for a premium. I found the company that distributes the bottle/containers and, let me tell you, they are dirt cheap.
Here's a pic:








Here's the link
US Plastics
Hope this helps some guys.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (FMF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zemun2* »_
How long have you had this set up with GOOP?

the goop has been in my set up since September with Zero issues. 

_Quote, originally posted by *FMF* »_they are dirt cheap.
.

good lookin out!!!









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

There is a guy on e bay that makes a spacer to go behind the tb so you can put a injector after the tb so you are not injecting onto the throttle plate which can promote puddling.


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (cant get a password)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cant get a password* »_There is a guy on e bay that makes a spacer to go behind the tb so you can put a injector after the tb so you are not injecting onto the throttle plate which can promote puddling.

link please?


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

agreed...linkage would be good.


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (mrbikle)*

I will try to find it again.


----------



## AAdontworkx3 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: (FMF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FMF* »_can you just tap your throttle body for the fitting before the butterfly plate?

I did mine after the TB, but worked perfectly.


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: (AAdontworkx3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AAdontworkx3* »_
I did mine after the TB, but worked perfectly.


Same here, no problems. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (AAdontworkx3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AAdontworkx3* »_
I did mine after the TB, but worked perfectly. 



wait a sec, did you use the EGR port for your meth? it looks like it. how did you get it to stay in?


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_

wait a sec, did you use the EGR port for your meth? it looks like it. how did you get it to stay in? 

looks like some kinda fancy bracket holding a fuel injector in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (FMF)*

indeed it does, i wanna know where to get one, and how much. with the plastics back on the motor that has got to be stealthy. i like the stealth approach. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AAdontworkx3 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

That aluminum bracket was made at a local machine shop. The end was *welded *into the manifold. You couldn't even see it when the plastics were on. Check it out












_Modified by AAdontworkx3 at 11:51 AM 1-21-2007_


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_

wait a sec, did you use the EGR port for your meth? it looks like it. how did you get it to stay in? 
you could probably either tap the plug you used (usually a oil drain plug). Or you could tap the original EGR bolt that screws in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (cant get a password)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cant get a password* »_There is a guy on e bay that makes a spacer to go behind the tb so you can put a injector after the tb so you are not injecting onto the throttle plate which can promote puddling.

this is on my 1.8t but the same guy does them for the vr...I'll try and dig up the ebay link too. You'll need longer tb bolts but its works great, much better than trying to bury the nozzle in silicone like I did before.


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (Yareka)*

^^^sweet idea...someone find this guy for the rest of us.


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (FMF)*

anyone know which company offers the variable controller that has a map sensor built in so you can just tap off your vacuum lines instead of using a separate MAP sensor or tapping your MAF sensor?
EDIT: found it, it's Cooling-Mist. Why can't they offer a variable controller that doesn't have all the fancy stuff like MAP and MAF control even though it has a boost sensor built in...I need a lower price not more options, lol.


_Modified by FMF at 12:41 PM 1-21-2007_


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (FMF)*

awesome feedback guys!!!
as for the variable controller, http://www.snowperformance.net has one, that's what i am using. just a boost line, power wire, ground, and "remote" wire, and you are done. peoice of cake. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

^^^can I get just the controller by itself? $400 is a tad pricey for the base kit with a controller added on top of that.


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (MKII16v)*

do I need a map sensor flange on my piping if I'm going to use the separate map sensor?


----------



## AAdontworkx3 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: (FMF)*

Unless you plan on increasing the amount of meth/h20 with the RPMs, you won't necessarily need a map sensor... you could use a Hobbs pressure switch (which come in .5psi increments) to be your 'switch on' point. 
Like Mkii16v said, I too used a 3bar GM sensor, but I had mine setup through a 310cc injectors which needed a variable duty cycle and i was using *pure *methanol for power, not particularly cooling.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (AAdontworkx3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AAdontworkx3* »_ i was using *pure *methanol for power, not particularly cooling. 

actually, pure meth is better at cooling also, than a water/meth mix. so you gots da best setup.


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (AAdontworkx3)*

I figure I'll just the pressure switch that Devil's Own has since it has adjustable increments on it. I'd like to go with a progressive controller eventually, though.


----------



## fazeShift (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (Yareka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yareka* »_









bumping this back up... anybody ever find a link to the guy that makes these spacers?
hell... i'll drill and tap my own, if need be... anybody have links to throttle body spacers that will work well with our 1.8t's? i've done some searching, but it's entirely possible i suck at searching...


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (FMF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FMF* »_^^^can I get just the controller by itself? $400 is a tad pricey for the base kit with a controller added on top of that.

the controller is 129, and the stage 2 kit WITH the controller included is 400 bux. i am super happy with my set up. 
also, i would love to see the link for the TB spacer as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zemun2 (Sep 2, 2004)

Sign up for one of the spacers in this thread.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...21415


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (zemun2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zemun2* »_Sign up for one of the spacers in this thread.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...21415

dead link homie.


----------



## fazeShift (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

bump


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

about the tb spacer.....buddy of mine had some trouble getting another one from the fabricator, I probably wouldnt send him any more money. But I'm sure anyone with machine experience could make another one up if they had the throttle body to match up to.


----------



## redskins98 (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: (fazeShift)*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...d=1,1 i got mine on e bay from this guy,he e mailed me wanting to know what size hole to drill for me,
he'll do a group buy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redskins98 (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: (redskins98)*

talked to the man that made mine,he is willing to do a group buy,let me know


----------



## fazeShift (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (redskins98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redskins98* »_talked to the man that made mine,he is willing to do a group buy,let me know

a group buy for what engine / setup? and i'm not sure i get why the guy says in his ebay listing that two spacers should be bought? is he just talking about gaskets, rather than spacers at that point?
here is something that is going on in the 1.8t forum related to this:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3063287


----------



## redskins98 (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: (fazeShift)*

the group buy would be for the vr TB.,and you will need 2 gaskets,for this,and longer bolts(hardwear store)
once agine let me know so i can let him know............


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (redskins98)*

Who here runs what mixture..? washer fluid, water,meth,water and meth..pepsi







..and what do you find is working for you best weather its more power, smoother power, more cooling..lets hear it..
btw I think i like the washer fluid mixture most..Although im looking to try the boost juice from Snow 50\50 mix and see whats up..


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

according to Jeff at C2 the 100 % meth is the best way to run. more efficient for cooling, and better for anti detonation. that is what i am runnign. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AAdontworkx3 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

i wouldn't run anything less than pure methanol. It'll absorb the heat in the intake almost instantly. If you position the injection close enough to the valves, it'll burn inside the combustion chamber and work as an additive as well.


----------



## redskins98 (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: (AAdontworkx3)*

i used boost juice,pure methanol cost $$$$$$$$


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (redskins98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redskins98* »_i used boost juice,pure methanol *CAN BE AFFORDABLE*

http://www.worldwideracingfuel...30755


----------



## md-jetta-girl (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

good info,speed unlimted wanted $300 for 5 gal


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

Can't you run HEET in the yellow bottle? I'm running the supertech blue winter mix and I like it. I know I can get more outta my w/i kit but you can't beat $1.29 for 4 liters!


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

HEET it 99.98% methol alchohal
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AAdontworkx3 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: (md-jetta-girl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *md-jetta-girl* »_good info,speed unlimted wanted $300 for 5 gal

For methanol? That's horrible. I get it from a big block shop down the street for $3.19/gal. I'd go through 1gal every week or so. Not a bad deal. 
For some reason, it's difficult for shops in certain cities to stock it because of hazmat standards.


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: (redskins98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redskins98* »_the group buy would be for the vr TB.,and you will need 2 gaskets,for this,and longer bolts(hardwear store)
once agine let me know so i can let him know............

I'm also interested in the spacer for the vr TB. I e-mailed the guy but he hasn't answered me yet.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (AAdontworkx3)*

My buddy works at a paint shop..so i get the meth for free..lucky me..but how close to the intake are we talking here as an additive..I had my bung welded on my ic pipe about 4inchs before the TB..I figured that would be close enough..I was thinking possibly putting it on my TB flange..


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (redskins98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redskins98* »_ http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...d=1,1 i got mine on e bay from this guy,he e mailed me wanting to know what size hole to drill for me,
he'll do a group buy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thats the guy that made 4 of them for me. But like I said, he kinda fell short on the second order that a friend of mine placed, be careful.


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: (redskins98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redskins98* »_the group buy would be for the vr TB.,and you will need 2 gaskets,for this,and longer bolts(hardwear store)
once agine let me know so i can let him know............

Any update on this?


----------



## redskins98 (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: (VR6rocks)*

none sorry


----------



## punkrider99 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_according to Jeff at C2 the 100 % meth is the best way to run. more efficient for cooling, and better for anti detonation. that is what i am runnign. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

water actually has a higher latent heat of vaporization than methanol does so it cools better. water also pulls alot of energy (heat) out of the combustion process thereby slowing flame front propagation and giving you an effective increase in octane. i would suggest running some water in your mix. maybe not 50/50 but some is better than none. plus methanol is very corrosive and very flammable.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (punkrider99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkrider99* »_
water actually has a higher latent heat of vaporization than methanol does so it cools better. water also pulls alot of energy (heat) out of the combustion process thereby slowing flame front propagation and giving you an effective increase in octane. i would suggest running some water in your mix. maybe not 50/50 but some is better than none. plus methanol is very corrosive and very flammable. 

actually, due to the level of atomization, and the increase in heat dissapation based on this seperation of said fluid, i think you are right... just about the wrong fluid. 
which one evaporates faster??????????


----------



## AAdontworkx3 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

haha


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (AAdontworkx3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AAdontworkx3* »_haha

my intentions were not to be like "ess tee eff you", just to compliment his knowledge, and redirect it. please, no hard feelings, that is not what i am aiming for. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punkrider99 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_
my intentions were not to be like "ess tee eff you", just to compliment his knowledge, and redirect it. please, no hard feelings, that is not what i am aiming for. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

no hard feelings here. i'm just stating what has been written in chemistry books for a couple hundred years. the latent heat of vaporization for water is four times that of methanol.


----------



## AAdontworkx3 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: (punkrider99)*

My old setup dropped 438whp, non intercooled, pure methanol. Sorry man, but water may vaporize and absorb heat, but it's not a _dual purpose _power adder, like methanol.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (AAdontworkx3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AAdontworkx3* »_My old setup dropped 438whp, non intercooled, pure methanol. Sorry man, but water may vaporize and absorb heat, but it's not a _dual purpose _power adder, like methanol. 








that is alot of power............


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re:  (Yareka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yareka* »_
this is on my 1.8t but the same guy does them for the vr...I'll try and dig up the ebay link too. You'll need longer tb bolts but its works great, much better than trying to bury the nozzle in silicone like I did before.









Now I haven't read this entire thread but this picture confuses me, I thought the nozzle was supposed to be before the throttle body? This clearly shows it after.


----------



## fazeShift (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (Jeebus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jeebus* »_
Now I haven't read this entire thread but this picture confuses me, I thought the nozzle was supposed to be before the throttle body? This clearly shows it after. 


have a read through this thread, too... both ways are correct... just slightly different results and pros/cons... 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3063287


----------



## punkrider99 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (AAdontworkx3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AAdontworkx3* »_My old setup dropped 438whp, non intercooled, pure methanol. Sorry man, but water may vaporize and absorb heat, but it's not a _dual purpose _power adder, like methanol. 

i'm not sure if you'll find it on the web or not but look up SAE technical paper series 1999-01-0568. you can read through all the boring engineer stuff but if you go to the conclusion you'll see that water does indeed give you an effective increase in octane. and this is coming from the society of automotive engineers so i'm pretty sure it's legit.


----------



## AAdontworkx3 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: (punkrider99)*

I believe it and yes, more octane is nice, but it wont make more power unless you add timing. Why add water and timing when you can leave out both and make the ~same power with pure methanol?


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (Jeebus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jeebus* »_
Now I haven't read this entire thread but this picture confuses me, I thought the nozzle was supposed to be before the throttle body? This clearly shows it after. 

so long as you have a check valve or solenoid to keep from flow reversal in vacuum you're good to go with this setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (AAdontworkx3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AAdontworkx3* »_I believe it and yes, more octane is nice, but it wont make more power unless you add timing. Why add water and timing when you can leave out both and make the ~same power with pure methanol? 


It'll _give_ you back the power you lost from the ECU retarding the timing without water/meth, if that means anything.
Would a 50/50 mix of Methanol and water be more of a power adder than straight water? And are there any cons to running pure methanol?


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: (FMF)*

Thank you gentlemen. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 298316 (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (Jeebus)*

im late.. so what.. 
















i probably should have done my close to the TB. ive got rust problems in my intake piping.. will have to wait until summer time to run the mister again


----------



## punkrider99 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (ThirdStrike)*

is your charge pipe steel?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (FMF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AAdontworkx3* »_I believe it and yes, more octane is nice, but it wont make more power unless you add timing. Why add water and timing when you can leave out both and make the ~same power with pure methanol?

Pure methanol doesn't _make_ power. Pure water doesn't make power. Neither does a mix of water/methanol. FMF is correct with his statement.

_Quote, originally posted by *FMF* »_Would a 50/50 mix of Methanol and water be more of a power adder than straight water? And are there any cons to running pure methanol?

A 50/50 ratio is the best compromise of detonation suppression, intake temperature reduction, expense, and tuning ease. Water raises octane more than methanol and also cools more. Methanol cools less but cools *faster*. It also provides supplementary fueling which is good if you need it. Pure methanol is obviously more expensive than water and it also eats up the pump's seals. Pure water is more difficult to tune with than pure meth or a 50/50 mix.
I wrote up a fairly involved explanation about all this earlier today in USRT's group buy thread.


----------

